# Look what I caught



## Seattle79 (Aug 28, 2010)

I caught this big rhino beetle (Dynastes granti) here in Prescott, AZ. I'll let him go in the morning. I know absolutely nothing on how to raise/breed beetles. I'll stick with Mantids. But he sure is cool though. 

-Kevin


----------



## carlcattau (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice catch!! Beetles are fun in their own way! Nothing like walking into a dark room at night and hearing one flying around.

Carl


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 28, 2010)

Those types of beetles are my favorites! Nice find!


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 28, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Those types of beetles are my favorites! Nice find!


Thanks.

-Kevin


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2010)

He is interesting.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thats a good looking beetle. I wish I could find some large beetles around here. My daughter is crazy about them, we have some smaller species. They are not too hard to keep. We keep them in moist soil and feed them fruits and veggies. They enjoy bananas and apples.


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 28, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## thegothicrainbow (Sep 1, 2010)

wow thats stunning! I really love beetles.


----------

